

What happened to NewMogul.com? - JohnN
http://newmogul.com

======
allenbrunson
there used to be another one, nonhackernews.com, run by mattmaroon:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=315692>

that one is so far gone that the domain has expired.

so much for the splinter groups!

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=863899>

~~~
ErrantX
did anyone ever find out if he was actually ok (out of interest - I cant see
in that thread)?

~~~
jacquesm
Not that I'm aware of. I did go so far as to check the whois for a phone
number but I have no personal knowledge of nickb so I figured it would be
pretty intrusive of me to call.

Prakash or miles would be better suited for that I think.

~~~
ErrantX
Thanks.

Yeh I spent a bit more time reading the thread and I see he is a family man
and has personal friends in the NM moderators.

Was just checking because it always worries me when young single guys [which I
assumed he was, oops] drop out of communities with no noise :) now I actually
have the resources to check their ok I keep my eye open for these types of
things - but I missed him disappearing.

------
ticktock
no conspiracy theory on the disappearance ?

